# Authentifizierung am Mailserver



## Chris20 (3. Sep 2004)

Hi, ich habe fogendes Programm:


```
package mail;

import java.util.*;
import javax.mail.*;
import javax.mail.internet.*;

public class Mail
{
  public static void postMail( String recipient,
                               String subject,
                               String message, String from )
    throws MessagingException
  {
    Properties props = new Properties();
    props.put( "mail.smtp.host", "mail.mra.man.de" );
    
    Session session = Session.getDefaultInstance( props );
    
    Message msg = new MimeMessage( session );
    
    InternetAddress addressFrom = new InternetAddress( from );
    msg.setFrom( addressFrom );
    
    InternetAddress addressTo = new InternetAddress( recipient );
    msg.setRecipient( Message.RecipientType.TO, addressTo );
    
    msg.setSubject( subject );
    msg.setContent( message, "text/html" );
    Transport.send( msg );
  }
  
  public static void main( String args[] ) throws Exception
  {
    postMail( "<name@gmx.de>",
             "Test",
             "Es funktioniert!",
             "webmaster@bonst.de");
  }
}
```

Bei Mailservern im Web muss man sich allerdings noch authentifiezieren, weiß jemand, wie das geht?
Danke im Voraus!
Chris


----------



## Chris20 (3. Sep 2004)

hat sich erledigt  :wink:   :idea:


----------



## guenni81 (3. Sep 2004)

Und wie gehts das anmelden am MailServer???


----------



## Chris20 (3. Sep 2004)

Hier die Lösung:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=2507&highlight=mailserver


----------

